# Fishing Spots Near UWF



## Bitman (Jun 30, 2021)

Does anyone know of any legal fishing spots near UWF accessible on foot? The fish population is amazing on campus, but it's illegal to fish there.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Only if you get caught lol


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Try Simpson landing/ pier on hy 90.


----------

